# With which fictional characters do you identify?



## pianopraze

Our fictional hero's tell us a lot about our subconscious. 

So with which fictional characters do you identify?


----------



## vanWinchester

Didn't we have a thread like this already? No, wait nevermind, it was about the avatars and also it was on INTJf. Man, starting to get confused with all those forums. =P 

Anyhow. Even though all you people already know, I will say it AGAIN, just because it is so awesome. :tongue: 
*Dean Winchester *
Or for those who have noooo idea (Seriously, is there even anybody like that on this forum?): The dude in my avatar. 

*Why?* Because we are very much alike. 
*Where?* Well, for example he has a younger brother he has to watch out for (and I am talking *otherwise he ends up dead*-style), thus he is not allowed to show weakness and has to keep his feelings inside. 
Also, when he gets angry, he tends to leave the house and drive around. People have to dig a bit when asking about *how he is* or *what he is feeling* (especially when something bothers him). He enjoys *The Sins of Life* such as food, sex and drinks. He likes what his brother likes to call "Mullet Rock". He's restless. He is a fighter and protector. He had a f'd up childhood. He's *not normal*. He is _*Aquarius, likes frisky Women and enjoys long walks on the beach*_. Okay, I am not Aquarius and also he said that more out of sarcasm (another thing we have in common: sarcasm and smartassery), but who cares. =P 

Shall I continue or do you get the picture? Yeah, I thought you would.
Are you sick of hearing me talk about him already? Well, too bad for you. *grin*

Oh, and: Good thread, pianopraze.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

*Morpheus* (Dream)









Character developed by Neil Gaiman in a comic book series.
The character is an anthropomorphic personification of dreaming, which can be seen as the manifestation of introverted intuition.
The character is one of a family of seven entities which personify various "Endless" aspects of sentience. 
Destiny, Death, Dream, Desire, Despair, Destructuction, Delirium/Delight

The inherent paradox of the character lies within him being a manifestation of dream but conveying a realistic severity (takes responsibility seriously, comprehends orders and disorders in real and imaginary states)..

Wonderfully constructed character. Could be considered either an INTJ or INFJ personality type. I believe this may be due to the Ni base in the character's personality.


----------



## pianopraze

I've never had one I totally identified with so in a sense I'm a little jealous of those who find one they do totally identify with. 

Dritz from Forgotten Realms and maybe Raistlin from Dragonlance come close... A little bit of Batman, a little of Spidey...but no one character really is emblematic of me. INFP only useually list E.T... and I'm really not identifying with him! lol


----------



## thehigher

thattts about it


----------



## NephilimAzrael

pianopraze said:


> I've never had one I totally identified with so in a sense I'm a little jealous of those who find one they do totally identify with.
> 
> Dritz from Forgotten Realms and maybe Raistlin from Dragonlance come close... A little bit of Batman, a little of Spidey...but no one character really is emblematic of me. INFP only useually list E.T... and I'm really not identifying with him! lol


Totally? No..

One trait for mine - Ni


----------



## thewindlistens

The dude from American Beauty who was filming everything. 

That whole theme is something I think about and feel a lot. At random places like in the movie, while looking at a beautiful sunset or while looking at roadside garbage (those two come to mind). It was very interesting when I first saw the movie, I didn't think anyone else saw the world like that.


----------



## CJay3113

Gil Grissom (CSI)
August Rush
Jason Schwartzman's character in I Heart Huckabees
Main character (narrating) in Stand By Me
Bruno in The Boy in the Striped Pajamas


----------



## stellar renegade

When I was a kid I really liked Robin Hood, Peter Pan and Pippi Longstocking.


----------



## PeacePassion

The Unicorn/ Lady Amalthea in The Last Unicorn


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIUnq2d9pMU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MgmHtmOaXI


----------



## stellar renegade

Oh, I should probably explain my reasoning.

Robin Hood - smart, quick on his feet, never could catch the guy, able to do anything he wanted to do, and put things right.

Pippi Longstocking - badass little girl free as the wind, smartass that no one could retort to, could do anything she wanted to, great sense of style and charisma

Peter Pan - dude with amazing abilities, clever rapscallion who could do anything he wanted to, forever young, had a cool crew

Oh, and Huckleberry Finn - smartass kid free as the wind, adventuring off on impulse, carefree and intelligent.


----------



## εmptε

*Okay, First couple people know are coming.

I identify with Gregory House for obvious reasons. We're both fairly intelligent. We are both brash, and cocky. Sometimes arrogant without meaning too, and without means. We enjoy games, and play pranks on our friends, and non friends. We both get annoyed fairly quickly, and tend to get abusive verbally when threatened verbally. We will fight back in a psychical fight even at the huge risk of hurting ourselves. Very opinionated; Often seeming hypocritical because our minds don't function in a fluid motion, but instead in a fluctuating pattern; Which make our opinions difficult to understand. We often run off the closest friends we have just because we lack tact, or just because we're who we are. Thus we keep a limited amount of close friends and see the rest of the world as contacts or chess pieces. We like to hit on girls, and are very sexual, and open. We're honest when we shouldn't be and dishonest when we should be. We both love to learn, and love challenges/mysteries.

Actually, I don't think I'm going to do another character now. I think I just listed the one that fits me best right there. 

There  a 100% serious and completely honest wolf.
*


----------



## Roland Khan

Gambit. he puts the 'ew' in kewl.


----------



## Kevinaswell

*Celia* from the show Weeds.


----------



## Liontiger

I've never really encountered a character that I identified with. I'm wracking my brain right now trying to think of someone, and I'm coming up blank. Perhaps the fact that I identify with no one says something about me...

If I had to choose someone, though, I'd say Peter from Nineteen Minutes. Except I don't feel the need to murder everyone at school...and then commit suicide. But that's just me.



Kevinaswell said:


> *Celia* from the show Weeds.


Are you for serious? XD


----------



## sooner

House from House.


----------



## thewindlistens

I identify with Boo from Baldur's Gate. (The hamster, not the tattoo faced man.)


----------



## εmptε

sooner said:


> House from House.


* Probably for the same reason as the ones I listed.*


----------



## Nightriser

At one time, I identified strongly with Enid Cole from Ghost World. Right now, I don't know who I would identify with.


----------



## de l'eau salée

I know that I've identified with a few throughout, but the only one I can think of is Evan from Superbad, lol...not sure if that's good or bad, though.


----------



## Ventricity

e(eric) from entourage
crap, only one i can think of atm


----------



## Roland Khan

sometimes i feel like darth vader's head if it was gummified...


----------



## εmptε

* Is that from a steam game? I think I played it before. It was extremely fun.*


----------



## Roland Khan

Ookami said:


> * Is that from a steam game? I think I played it before. It was extremely fun.*


 
lol, to be honest i have no idea. just got it off of google


----------



## εmptε

*Why is googlian giving you goo. I thought he'd save that for INFPs. 

On-Topic: I'll look it up.
*


----------



## Marino

pianopraze said:


> OMG... we found common ground. I LOVE DEXTER!
> 
> I know your going to hate me forever after my other post...
> but *shrug... we have some common ground:crazy:


No man, I don't hate you. I don't hate. I just disagree with you about metaphysics, no big deal. :happy:


----------



## Nightriser

I just remembered: Lain Iwakura.


----------



## imru2

Shenandoah said:


> I just remembered: Lain Iwakura.


I love Lain too. I was actually thinking about saying her. ^_^


----------



## Liontiger

Oooh ooh, I thought of one: Chien Po from Mulan ^^ We're both mellow as hell-o 












pianopraze said:


> LionTiger I love your new Avatar too!!!!!!


This is very belated, but thank you ^^


----------



## pianopraze

Liontiger said:


> This is very belated, but thank you ^^


ur welcome


----------



## εmptε

*Ofcourse another one people expect me to say;

Probably the greatest ENTP to exist, or at least that's what I hear from my NF friends. I still like House, however, I also love & find great similarity with:










The Doctor

*


----------



## pianopraze

I LOVE THE DOCTOR!!!! I am an original Whovian!!! I couldn't wait for every Satuday when PBS would play an entire episode of Doctor Who!!!.... Right after Monty python... probably the reason my humor is so obtuse!
My Favorite Doctor:


----------



## εmptε

* Everyone loves ENTPs. Those who don't get eaten by ENTP fanboys and girls.*


----------



## imru2

I just want to jump in here and say that I as well *love *The Doctor. None of my other friends like him though. :crying:


----------



## DayLightSun

dana gordon
YouTube - Ari Turned On By Dana
She says what I want to say.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izl0frKvp8M
Her ego is like mine only shes showing hers.


----------



## stellar renegade

Dr. Who winz life and the universe.


----------



## εmptε

You hear that Nephilim. An ENTP wins life & the universe. Not an INTJ. *Twirling hand Bow*

 I found a new character I identify with. The main psychologist from the show 'Mental' he seems like a healthy ENTP-Ne (unlike House an Unhealthy ENTP-Ti). I'll post up pictures tomorrow.


----------



## stellar renegade

Ookami said:


> You hear that Nephilim. An ENTP wins life & the universe. Not an INTJ. *Twirling hand Bow*


Well an ENTP is close to ESTP, he just has that silly "N" thing going on, which isn't all that bad once you think about it. It just makes you real-life clumsy sometimes. But loveable.



Ookami said:


> he seems like a healthy ENTP-Ne (unlike House an Unhealthy ENTP-Ti).












Whatcha talkin' bout, Willis?


----------



## εmptε

*Socionics; House is ENTP-Ti. While Mental's Doctor is ENTP-Ne. I'll post of the descriptions in the ENTP section tomorrow. I'll probably do it for all types. *


----------



## Siggy

I'm going back in time here for mine:

Sherlock Holmes. He's smart, astute, diligent. and is always thinking.


----------



## Vasoline

I can't really relate to any characters off the top of my head... maybe Kanji Sasahara from Genshiken... I guess.


----------



## Fat Bozo

I think I identify most with Jake.


----------



## Ikari T

vanWinchester said:


> Didn't we have a thread like this already? No, wait nevermind, it was about the avatars and also it was on INTJf. Man, starting to get confused with all those forums. =P
> 
> Anyhow. Even though all you people already know, I will say it AGAIN, just because it is so awesome. :tongue:
> *Dean Winchester *
> Or for those who have noooo idea (Seriously, is there even anybody like that on this forum?): The dude in my avatar.
> 
> *Why?* Because we are very much alike.
> *Where?* Well, for example he has a younger brother he has to watch out for (and I am talking *otherwise he ends up dead*-style), thus he is not allowed to show weakness and has to keep his feelings inside.
> Also, when he gets angry, he tends to leave the house and drive around. People have to dig a bit when asking about *how he is* or *what he is feeling* (especially when something bothers him). He enjoys *The Sins of Life* such as food, sex and drinks. He likes what his brother likes to call "Mullet Rock". He's restless. He is a fighter and protector. He had a f'd up childhood. He's *not normal*. He is _*Aquarius, likes frisky Women and enjoys long walks on the beach*_. Okay, I am not Aquarius and also he said that more out of sarcasm (another thing we have in common: sarcasm and smartassery), but who cares. =P
> 
> Shall I continue or do you get the picture? Yeah, I thought you would.
> Are you sick of hearing me talk about him already? Well, too bad for you. *grin*
> 
> Oh, and: Good thread, pianopraze.


Dean Winchester is soooo funny. I like how he pop up jokes in very intense situations. He's an awesome character in Supernatural. 

As for me I can identify with Lex Luthor from Smallville. 










Sure, I might not be as evil or dark as he is, but he's a character I can relate to. With power and money, he can go at any lengths to get what he wants. Wouldn't it be great if you can get whatever you want? You can go anywhere and buy anything. If I have 1% of what he has now, there's so much I could do.


----------



## pianopraze

Ikari T said:


> Dean Winchester is soooo funny. I like how he pop up jokes in very intense situations. He's an awesome character in Supernatural.
> 
> As for me I can identify with Lex Luthor from Smallville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I might not be as evil or dark as he is, but he's a character I can relate to. With power and money, he can go at any lengths to get what he wants. Wouldn't it be great if you can get whatever you want? You can go anywhere and buy anything. If I have 1% of what he has now, there's so much I could do.


He's by far my favorite lex


----------



## kdm1984

Akaky Akakievich from The Overcoat.


----------



## s1ng4m3

Mr. Darcy from Pride and Prejudice (wrong gender; same type of person).

Morpheus (the personification of Dream, one of the seven Endless) from Neil Gaiman's Sandman series. 

That's all I can think of for now..


----------



## kdm1984

s1ng4m3 said:


> Mr. Darcy from Pride and Prejudice (wrong gender; same type of person).
> 
> Morpheus (the personification of Dream, one of the seven Endless) from Neil Gaiman's Sandman series.
> 
> That's all I can think of for now..


I spent an entire class one semester in graduate school on Pride and Prejudice. I agree that Mr. Darcy seems INTJ. :happy:


----------



## s1ng4m3

kdm1984 said:


> I spent an entire class one semester in graduate school on Pride and Prejudice. I agree that Mr. Darcy seems INTJ. :happy:


Wow. I mean, I loved the book (and the video isn't bad...especially to look at roud but i can't imagine spending an entire class on it. Was it a lit degree?


----------



## kdm1984

Yes, it was a graduate English course. :laughing: We read the book, analyzed it, wrote 10+ page papers on it, and then evaluated the critical response to it. Very in-depth course..


----------



## Harley

Except err... less monotonous.


----------



## Ninja




----------



## kdm1984

shakalaka said:


> Except err... less monotonous.


Daria is a classic female INTP. :laughing:


----------



## stellar renegade

Ninja said:


>


Bob Marley isn't fictional...


----------



## Ninja

I never knew bob marley. He's arguably fictional, but I'll go with the flow. He has dred looking things


----------



## εmptε

stellar renegade said:


> Bob Marley isn't fictional...


He's close enough


----------



## Schattenjaeger

Mainly three, and I invented all of them myself.
But... none of them is what you would call a hero.


----------



## Buffichar

Sam and Dean See avatar for details
Sam smart grounded emotional on the surface always thinking sometimes over thinking kind heart
Dean street smart passionate emotional under the surface protective gets things done.
On their own they pull to distinct polls but together they accomplish great things. I guess that's the struggle I have inside. I wish my Dean side was more dominant but he does keep me entertained despite the fact I keep him quiet.:crazy:


----------



## TreeBob

Buffichar said:


> Sam and Dean See avatar for details
> Sam smart grounded emotional on the surface always thinking sometimes over thinking kind heart
> Dean street smart passionate emotional under the surface protective gets things done.
> On their own they pull to distinct polls but together they accomplish great things. I guess that's the struggle I have inside. I wish my Dean side was more dominant but he does keep me entertained despite the fact I keep him quiet.:crazy:


Oh shit, watch out vanWinchester. She likes your boys and she is bisexual.


----------



## Marino

But in all seriousness, I'm nothing like the Jesus char.

I'm much more like:


----------



## SummoningDark

I identify most with Anton Gorodetsky...


----------



## Buffichar

*tee hee hee*



TreeBob said:


> Oh shit, watch out vanWinchester. She likes your boys and she is bisexual.


 Don't worry we have an understanding. :laughing:


----------



## hommefatal

I can't really think of any. Probably some crack whores.


----------



## vanWinchester

kdm1984 said:


> Daria is a classic female INTP. :laughing:


Damn, I thought you look familiar to me. =P 



Buffichar said:


> Sam and Dean See avatar for details
> Sam smart grounded emotional etc:crazy:


Ah, perfect. Nice summary. Hehe. =P 
Oh and I love you, but we had that already. *grin*



TreeBob said:


> Oh shit, watch out vanWinchester. She likes your boys and she is bisexual.


Hey, she likes Sam, I like Dean. Works perfectly. *smirk* 
Hences her comment: 


Buffichar said:


> Don't worry we have an understanding. :laughing:


However, I just realized that I am a big banana and that I didn't mention the GRIM REAPER. Not really fictional, but I HIGHLY connect with him. About everything. Same with Gargoyles. Now, whoever knows their meanings knows why. I am not gonna point it out now. I need to finish something else first. *smirk*


----------



## Nightriser

As a (mythology geek) child, I really related to Athena. Goddess of wisdom, intellect, warfare, and crafts, among other things. I wanted gray eyes like hers (especially cold gray ones so I could flash someone a very stony, Medusa-esque glare for saying something stupid--but now I sound INTJ).

Ed.: So does this imply that I have some weird deity/superhuman complex? That seems to be a constant in my life. 
I'll just say I identify with Athena's archetype.


----------



## Roland Khan

gods and superheroes are the same thing. both made up by the human mind.....the only difference is that deitys are believed by some to actually be real, while superheroes are known by everybody to just be far fetched


----------



## sunshine

(This is a really good thread, by the way, and I'm going to finish reading through it in a minute; I just had to post this before I forgot the second person I wanted to post.)

Molly Weasley from the Harry Potter series, I think. I didn't really think about it until recently, but it really fits. Maternal, controlling, generous, hospitable, emotional, takes in surrogate children, and has awesome hair. She's me in a nutshell. 

Iris Simpkins from the movie "The Holiday." Has anybody ever seen that movie? (It was surprisingly good.) Well, Iris's situation is basically my love life's story (including the ending), minus the whole house-swapping bit and the old guy and other random specifics. The story in general, though, is identical. It was scary to watch that movie because I was like, "HEY, THEY DIDN'T GIVE ME ANY ROYALTIES!" :laughing:


----------



## afireinside66

Luna Lovegood, Edward Scissorhands, Dwayne from Little Miss Sunshine and Jude from Across the Universe. There's probably more, but those are all the characters I can think of at the moment.


----------



## SuperunknownVortex

I identity with Captain Benjamin Sisko from "Star Trek: Deep Space 9". Throughout the series I came to identify with his characteristics. He was a damn single father after his wife was killed by the Borg (and, apparently, he was an excellent and encouraging father at that!). He was a Captain who was able to simultaneously care deeply about his people and their station yet be authoritative and firm if needed. He was a hell-raiser in his youth but turned out to be a demigod to the Bajorans. He was a straight-shooter; his strategy was not to be diplomatic (i.e., Picard) or cunning (i.e., Kirk) but to blow the hell out of everything. He could cook and play baseball. He was a manly man who wasn't afraid to cry in public. He was a firm believer in Federation morality and ethics, but was willing to set aside his beliefs to protect the entire Alpha Quadrant. I mean, seriously, that is an awesome character.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfxoX_VzEl8


----------



## L'Empereur

Holden Caulfield.


----------



## Midnight Rambler

Patrick bateman from American Psycho
Lester Burnam American beauty
Mike Enslin 1408
Nick from the Great Gatsby
Justin Hammer Iron man 2 version


----------



## R22

Ashley Judd's character Ruby from the movie "Ruby in Paradise"
Kate from "Lost"


----------



## Soul Eater

Jane Eyre from Jane Eyre.

And Marlow from Heart of Darkness.


----------



## Nasmoe

Shinji Ikari from Evangelion in some odd way.


----------



## Cyanide

I don't really relate to any, off the top of my head. Most probably because my standards for relating to things/people etc. are absurdly high. Somehow this translates to "you don't think characters are good enough for you", in some peoples' eyes [I was curious once and filled out an application for HiH, and one of the questions turned out to be "which character do you identify with", to which I relplied "none, my standards are very high, (blahblah more explaining) and while the characters are far from 2D they still don't quite fit the bill for me". Which was apparently a dick move?].


----------



## JayBay

Superman. Powerful, iconic, motivating, dependable, self sacrificing, timeless hero. Please refer to signature.


----------



## Sybyll

Granny Weatherwax, especially in "Lords and Ladies". I can't put into words quite why right now.
I'm sure there must be more but I can't think of any right now. It's probably a little too late to be thinking about this...


----------



## DecayisinevitableisISFP

Where to begin??

Anita Blake and Edward/Ted from Laurell K. Hamilton's Vampire Hunter series
Holden Caulfield from Catcher in the Rye
Lestat De Lioncourt from Anne Rice's Vampire Chronicles
Harry Dresden from Jim Butcher's Dresden Files

I love all those characters. At any point in my life I have identified with their worldviews or personal morals. 
Make of it what you will...


----------



## DecayisinevitableisISFP

εmptε;85118 said:


> *Okay, First couple people know are coming.*
> 
> *I identify with Gregory House for obvious reasons. We're both fairly intelligent. We are both brash, and cocky. Sometimes arrogant without meaning too, and without means. We enjoy games, and play pranks on our friends, and non friends. We both get annoyed fairly quickly, and tend to get abusive verbally when threatened verbally. We will fight back in a psychical fight even at the huge risk of hurting ourselves. Very opinionated; Often seeming hypocritical because our minds don't function in a fluid motion, but instead in a fluctuating pattern; Which make our opinions difficult to understand. We often run off the closest friends we have just because we lack tact, or just because we're who we are. Thus we keep a limited amount of close friends and see the rest of the world as contacts or chess pieces. We like to hit on girls, and are very sexual, and open. We're honest when we shouldn't be and dishonest when we should be. We both love to learn, and love challenges/mysteries.*
> 
> *Actually, I don't think I'm going to do another character now. I think I just listed the one that fits me best right there. *
> 
> *There  a 100% serious and completely honest wolf.*


I love Gregory House.


----------



## quigglehope13

So I am trying to think of some but I am comeing up with only a few that are only sort of like me. but here it goes
Tobias from animorphs(neither of us relate to our families and 
but then there is Cassie(she loves animals and can mediate between people)

But neither really fit well so i still have yet to find someone who i totally relate with


----------



## obz900

When I first read Catcher in the Rye, I identified so much with Holden Caulfield's character that it was scary. The fact that he wants to do good but can't quit fucking up. I've reread it probably about 4 times since then. I was very surprised to learn that most people consider him to be an INTP. I was sure he would be an INFP like me. Then again, it makes sense when I think about it.


----------



## JoetheBull

relate to Kanji Sasahara and can relate to Souichirou Tanaka a bit. Both from Genshiken. I guess I can also relate a little bit to Daniel Jackson from Stargate SG1. Those the only ones I can think of at the moment.


----------



## antiant

1. Eloise in the movie Eloise.
2. Kat Strafford in the movie 10 Things I Hate About You.
3. Enid in the movie Ghost World.

These three fictional characters I can relate to *a lot*.


----------



## Mendelevium

Well, some fictional characters come to mind, but I can never relate with them properly. They always seem to differ from me in a vital way or another. However, I relate the most with Fuji Syuusuke from The Prince of Tennis. Although Fuji was developed in a different way later in the series, in the beginning he struck me as an INTP with a developed Fe. In my headcanon, he still is, and that is the only reason I still remember the series. 

Spock from Star Trek: The Original Series and Data from Star Trek: The Next Generation, to an extent. I prefer to relate with nonhuman characters. I wonder why? :mellow:


----------



## velociraptor

1. *Lee Adama* from _Battlestar Galactica_. I think there's some debate over what he is, but at least I project him as an INFP who operates much like I do in terms of his idealism and is concerned with similar issues:


> Laura Roslin: You are the right one, Lee. You have always been the right one. My only concern about you is that you're so hellbent on doing the *right* thing that you sometimes don't do the *smart* thing.
> Lee Adama: Well, I'll try to be smarter, and wronger.


2. *Allison Cameron* from _House_. I just love how she gets people, and how she allows herself to be affected by their troubles. House grills her for being too naive and emotional; I think that's what makes her admirable and brave.

3. *Adrian Veidt* from _Watchmen_. yeah okay I know he's a sociopath and not at all an INFP but I think I get INTJ-ish when I think about large philosophical issues like the ones in _Watchmen_. And I do sort of get him about being isolated and alone yet wanting to do something good for the world but I promise I'm not psychotic like he is aaahhhhh


----------



## lovecraftianbeatles

Now I feel like Writing how I relate to the characters that I am about to post in a more extended, essay-type thing.

The Doctor (of course)
Sherlock Holmes
Marsault- The Stranger
Marlow- Heart of Darkness


----------



## johndoe

Eddie Felson - specifically in The Colour of Money
Tom Reagan - Miller's Crossing
Don Draper - Mad Men
Tom Hagen - The godfather

All are romantized versions of myself. They reflect the mannerisms I embody.


----------



## absent air

''L''
''Dexter'''the serial killer( his humour )

only these 2, most fictional characters aren't really deep you know. cant find myself in them


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

I very much identify with, realistically, Temperance "Bones" Brennan of the TV series of that name and at times, also Dr. Rodney McKay from Stargate Atlantis. Unrealistically, Richard the Warlock from the webcomic Looking For Group.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

1. Kenzo Tenma from the anime/manga Monster. He's the kind of person I aspire to be: a smart, kind, noble human being who tries their best to do what is right.

2. Jean Louise Finch, aka Scout, from To Kill A Mockingbird. The part where she got punished for knowing how to read really made me angry and feel sorry for her. She was being punished for being smart. And while the teacher thought that Atticus taught her how to read, Scout herself says that doesn't remember being taught. This opens up the possibility that Scout actually taught herself! If that was the case, then she would truly be a gifted child. People who are gifted should be nourished, not punished. In addition, her stuck-up aunt criticized her for being a tomboy. Poor Scout just can't seem to fit in. I never really fit in with my peers as a child, so I guess that's our common ground. Also, Scout seems to have a fascination with the adult world. The same could be said of me when I was a kid.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

In general, Spock. Spock isn't just really intelligent though, I think he has a good very subtle humor which I use when in public situations.

When I'm with friends or relaxed in general, I relate more to Jack Hodgins from Bones.


----------



## Pendragon

Jude Quinn from I'm Not There
Neil McCormick from Mysterious Skin

Though I'm neither famous nor a prostitute, I guess I relate to the feeling of being trapped and angry, and generally wanting to burst out and completely shock people. I do do it, it's an awesome release.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Carl from ATHF, Wolverine, Satan, the Violator clown from Spawn the movie, and Richard the Warlock


----------



## costellocostello

The Doctor (as in Doctor Who) becayse of the constant sense of wonder and need to explore things, caring for people close to me, always wanting to see the good in people, being seen as "weird" by most people but quite enjoying that and for the occasional frustration at others people's slowness/unintelligence, and for a love of science but always finding the romanticism of it 

Sherlock Holmes (similar character really) because of the hatred of boredom and desire for adventures, objective interest in people. occasional frustration at others (I am, though I hate saying it, inteeligent, and when surrounded by people who can't keep up I can find it quite infuriating)

Edward Scissorhands at times

I think I tend to agree with most maverick-ish characters, and also one's who frequently "have their head in the clouds" (unsurprising for an INFP really, haha) I'm sure there are more but I can't think of any right now...


----------



## LordChris915

Dumbledore


----------



## sibowittz1

George O'Malley and Callie Torres from "Grey's Anatomy
or
Peyton from "One Tree Hill"

George was always the one they goofs on and made fun of, and it always seemed like he could never win. He also had a lot of friends that were women. Like me. Although, I hopefully won't die from being hit by a bus.

Callie because she has some of the worst luck, like me. And is bisexual, as well as impulsive. And very emotional, and has some distinct confidence issues that rear up every now and again. Pretty sensitive as well.

Peyton because she has horrible luck, and wants something more than just "living". More to life. And love....hopefully I can find my own Lucas Scott one day. lol


----------



## sibowittz1

Kim from Scott Pilgrim vs the World, because her sarcasm is blissful, much like the crap that comes out of my mouth occasionally.


----------



## dizzygirl

Leland P. Fitzgerald from the movie United States of Leland because i got exactly what he said and completely relate to him..though im not a murderer.
Larry Darrell from The Razor's Edge(the book, NOT the movie)...a man that my curious, thirsty for knowledge, freedom-seeking side relates to.
A mixture of Meredith Grey and Izzy from Grey's Anatomy. Sudden depressions and impulsive acts that maybe detrimental for myself. Izzy because of her constant need/desire to do and be good.
Clementine- because of the impulsiveness. JUST the impulsiveness.
And Kikyo from Inu Yasha- worst way to lose your love. but the jealousy, the guardedness, the failure to be with the one she loved makes me relate to her a lot.


----------



## Kriash

I identify with April Ryan from The Longest Journey, but mostly how she is in Dreamfall: TLJ. In TLJ, she was made to be needed, important, and this made her life worth something, but then no one needs her anymore. She doesn't know if she has any purpose, and questions who she is, and why things turned out the way they did. She focuses a lot on the past, although she acts like she has forgotten. Although this isn't exactly like me, I still relate with it a lot.


----------



## Knappertsbuschianthropic

Sensei of Soseki Natsume's Kokoro, Johan Nilsen Nagel of Knut Hamsun's Mysteries, Pierre Glendinning of Melville's Pierre: or, The Ambiguities


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I identify with Marcus Fenix.


----------



## xezene




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

Kiba from wolf's rain.


----------



## themartyparade

Tyler Durden from Fight Club
Lee Jordan from Harry Potter

When I was a kid, I'd identify with Bart Simpson.


----------



## steinmann

Aragorn from LOTR. ;>


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

Huey Freeman. 






This is pretty much me if I were a little be more awesome. Because he gets older as the series progresses I'm a lot more like him in season 3 now a days, but I'm still pretty much a black guy with radical left wing ideologies and ample sarcasm.


----------



## FiNe SiTe

(Kazekage Gaara)

^ I identify a lot with him; except for the part where he kills his parents and care-givers.
If you were to type Gaara with MBTI and Enneagram he would either be: ISTJ (6w5) Or INFP (6w5).


----------



## tuna

In middle school, Toboe from Wolf's Rain.










In middle school and high school, Lirael from the Abhorsen Chronicles.










Now, John from Homestuck and Utena from Revolutionary Girl Utena.



















...and also Yogi from Karneval.


----------



## Karma Comedienne

Ally Sheedy (the "basket case") in _The Breakfast Club._

Cartoon characters: Lisa Simpson, Babs Bunny (_Tiny Toon Adventures_), Brian Griffin (and a little of Meg too), Penny the niece from _Inspector Gadget_, and Dot Warner (_Animaniacs_).

Other characters: Punky Brewster, Abby from _NCIS,_ Matilda (from the eponymous film _and _book), and Carol Seaver from _Growing Pains._

I tend to identify with the outcasts/weird kids or those with un(der)appreciated brilliance in contrast with those average to just plain doltish -- like, say, Peter, Homer, Gadget, and Matilda's folks...also the idiotic writers on _Growing Pains_ that made poor Tracey Gold so self-conscious with the jokes they wrote for Ben and Mike that she developed an eating disorder :sad:

But Ally -- tops. "I'm not a nymphomaniac...I'm a compulsive liar.":crazy:


----------



## sibowittz1

Sookie Stackhouse from "True Blood", even though I'm not a woman.


----------



## The Hungry One

Severus Snape. 
It's strange, I absolutely loathe him.


----------



## Vox Impopuli

CC- Code Geass
Elizabeth Bennet - Pride and Prejudice
Karla - Shantaram (it's an autobiography, hence non-fic, but whatevs)


----------



## tnredhead

Jo (Josephine March) from Little Women is probably the fictional character that I identify with most. I also identify with Lizzy (Elizabeth Bennet) from Pride and Prejudice.


----------



## Space Cat

There's quite a lot for me especially when i was younger. I was malleable and related to quite a few characters for no reason lol.

Younger times:
-Neo from the matrix (part 1)
He questions his reality, authority and knows there's something wrong with the world.

-Anakin skywalker for lol reasons.
There aren't any reasons for this. It's just for the lulz. But i liked the boy version tho :3

-Frodo baggins/Gollum
I can't remember which one in particular but Frodo for his determination and gollum for his insanity!


So as i grew, it got harder for me to 'relate' to fictional characters.

Overall:
-Light from death note
I rooted for him when everyone else liked L. I have no idea why i like his character and in certain ways, i think like that.

-Dexter morgan
The dark passenger. Saw that i have a lot of things in common with the guy. Down to insecurities lol.

-Jacen solo from legacy of the force
 (especially in that series)
Never related to anyone quite like him up till now.

Ok that's it. I can't remember more.

So i wonder what does this says about my subconscious and all...


----------



## Scruffy

The Narrator in _The Book of Disquiet_


> "If I write what I feel, it's to reduce the fever of feeling. What I confess is unimportant, because everything is unimportant."





> "The consciousness of life's unconsciousness is the oldest tax levied on the intelligence."





> "In my heart there's a peaceful anguish, and my calm is made of resignation."


I've always enjoyed the opening scene to American Psycho: At my most apathetic, I relate to his hollow.


----------



## themartyparade

John Bender in Breakfast Club reminds me of my younger self.


----------



## Feral sheep

Scruffy said:


> The Narrator in _The Book of Disquiet_
> I've always enjoyed the opening scene to American Psycho: At my most apathetic, I relate to his hollow.


you would scare me scruffy


----------



## Scruffy

S'ok.


It would be quick.


----------



## EndlessRain

Dexter from well, Dexter...XD Minus the need to get slash-happy.
Sex is completely gross and undignified and emotions are for the birds.

Also Syler from Heroes and Spock, oh yeah...


----------



## BloodiedDenizen

Holden Caulfield. He's really the only fictional character I ever felt any sort of connection to, and the book was great besides.  Although, on my weirder days, Hannibal Lecter and I seem to share a rather intricate connection.

By the way Scruffy, you are fucking awesome.


----------



## lyricalnuisance

Both main characters of (500) Days of Summer.


----------



## de l'eau salée

-Simon from Lord of the Flies
-Amélie from Amélie (typical I know)
-Göran Skoogh from Patrik, Age 1.5 (or maybe I'm just in love with his character)


----------



## Luneth

Sherlock Holmes and Darth Vader.


----------



## Woody

I usually have problems identifying myself with fictional characters, but to some extent I could identify myself with every character who is lost/broken-hearted/having tough times and still working his way up.


----------



## Aizar

Drizzt Do'Urden. Can't think of many others off the top of my head.


----------



## Fantastic Fantaseer

well my hero is Link from the legend of Zelda series. HAY NO BASHING!!! but as for characters I find myself to be most simiar to, Orihu from bleach is a good one. Shikamaru from Naruto is another good one. sometimes I fell like Kio from Zatchbell (the only sane person in the world surounded by weird and even annoying people.). so those are a few there, just to give you sort of an idea.


----------



## K86

Sheldon from Big Bang. Although I'm not socially awkward like him (because I have learned most social norms), I relate to his logical thought, frustrations with error, and general unemotional state.


----------



## Confounded

Jane Eyre.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

Xena/Gabrielle - like Xena I never back down from a fight, and I'm always 3 steps ahead of my enemies. However, I'm also like Gabrielle in the sense that I don't take the fact that sometimes fighting, or even war and bloodshed, is necessary to bring about peace lightly. I wish for only a peaceful coexistence with my fellow mankind, but I'll not just stand by while innocent people get slaughtered. And God help the unfortunate soul who tries to harm my family.

Fast forward to 3:10 to see what Gabrielle does to those who mess with her family (Xena in this case).







Robin Hood- I despise rich people who do all they can to maintain their existence as a wealthy individual, even if that means ensuring that other people are reduced to poverty. I seek to take this power away from them, and give a little to the poor, since rich people are only wealthy either because of the low wage work or consumerism done by the poor.

Batman- Batman is dark and focused, and yet good and righteous. Certain elements of society have done him wrong, and instead of using this as a justification for doing evil, he uses his pain as a catalyst to vanquish evil. I am him in a nutshell except I have breasts


----------



## LiquidCool

Brian (Family Guy)

James Bond

Michael Westin (Burn Notice)

Maverick (Top Gun)

MegaMan / X

Luke Skywalker, namely the scene in The Empire Strikes Back where he feels and asks about the pull of the Dark Side.


----------



## Levitas

Castiel (Supernatural) 

Castiel is a character who is very inside his own head and sees the world as something to be figured out. He is learning how to make decisions on his own and he is trying to make relationships with people even though it is hard for him to open up. He also is always on the search for an absent father (something very close to me). Over all there is no better character to represent myself then Castiel.


----------



## MCRTS

Remus Lupin and Neville from Harry Potter. And no, it's not because the guy who plays Neville is a total stud muffin. I've always identified with Neville, especially in the earlier books when he was quiet and timid.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor

Dragon Ball Z: Goku and Piccolo... especially Piccolo.
Dexter's Laboratory: Dexter and Mandark alike.
Metal Gear Solid: Solid Snake


----------



## StrixAluco

Professor Farnsworth... What's my name again ?


----------



## ChristineSutherland

I identify with Rigby, as in the first of the Alien movies. The defining moment was near the end as she suited up in preparation to open the hatch on the alien who'd got inside her escape craft. She had only one course of action available to her if she wanted to live, and that carried huge risk, but she just kept putting one foot in front of the other, determined and steely focussed on getting through it.

It may seem odd, but in that moment I "got" at a visceral level, that the "hero" archetype is for women also and can give enormous strength in times of threat.


----------



## Crono

I tend to identify with the silly on the outside but serious on the inside characters. Minorin from Toradora is a good example.


----------



## Charity1975

I'd have to say I most identify with Vianne from Chocolat. 

-Charity 
7w6/ INFP


----------



## eQGatsby

My friends and I do this super ultra nerdy thing where whenever we really get into a popular TV show we'll start noticing the characters that really act like us, and vice versa, and the people who influence us in the show/look up to, etc.
But we actually do identify with them so...
J.D. from Scrubs
Wilson from House
Marshall from How I Met Your Mother
Sherlock from Sherlock Holmes.
Er.. one of my friends is Mycroft.


----------



## Bast

I identify with two extremely different characters at the same time- space cadet with strange beliefs/opinions Luna Lovegood, and bossy-as-defense-mechanism rule following Hermione. Does that make me screwed up? Haha!

...lol Harry Potter


----------



## Fenrir317

Childhood inspirations:
Ariel from the Little Mermaid (possibly my first fictional crush as a kid)
Crysta from Fern Gully (similar to Ariel)
Goku from Dragon Ball z (who doesn't want to save the world constantly like he does)
Aragorn from Lord of the Rings (he is probably why I grew my hair longer as a teenager)
Harry and Sirius from Harry Potter (was always interested in magic and believed in its existence up until age 14)
Simba from the Lion King (obviously)
Anakin from Star Wars (what kid didn't aspire to be like him)
King Arthur (was inspired by the concept being like him and ruling over a grand kingdom)
Robin Hood (inspired by his adventuresome yet idealistic attitude)

Nowadays:
Alex DeLarge from A Clockwork Orange (hate to say it but when I was reading the book I was astonished how similarly he and I thought)
Vegeta from Dragon Ball Z (lol it may be a kids show but I relate to his sense of pride)
Thor, Odin, Freya, and Loki from Norse mythology (I admire different traits from each and every one of them)
Daenerys Stormborn and Jon Snow from A Song of Ice and Fire series (just started reading it and I identify most with these two characters)
Billy Budd from Billy Budd, Sailor (classic ENFP character concept)
Grant Wiggins from A Lesson Before Dying (I possess as similar attitude as him though would have done things differently)
Orpheus from Greek mythology


----------



## moonlighting

Some of Hank Rearden and some of Dagny Taggart of Atlas Shrugged (Ayn Rand)


----------



## Agape

Arnold..from Hey Arnold!...always the voice of reason and someone people look up to when they are in trouble and need advise.








Saber from Fate Stay/night: Resolution and determination to achieve my goals/dreams. Have a stubborn personality  and prepare to sacrifice anything to achieve my ideals even if the price is my humanity.








Luna Lovegood from Harry potter: Because of the unusual/strange ideas and believes that sometimes arises from my head.








Nitta Sayuri from Memoirs of a Geisha: Her story resonates strongly inside me. Sometimes I believe that in a past live I went through something very similar.


----------



## Bachelor

The Doctor

Sherlock

Professor X

Professor Layton

Ariadne in Inception

...then again, I'm probably either over-estimating myself or confusing "identifying" with "worshipping".


----------



## Solitude315

Well, I love Dumbledore, and I identify him in the sense that I believe in mercy over justice and all of that, but obviously, I'm much more flawed. I also identify himself in the sense that part of us both fear too much power being given to us. And he lives for the sole purpose of others/to improve the world so others can enjoy it rather than for himself which I believe in doing (for me).

I think the character I identify the most with is probably Annie Edison from Community. Why? We both wonder why people always seem to assume that we should change for them rather than just accepting us which leads to problems, we both have anxiety issues, we're both huge geeks, and we both are genuinely trying to become better people after a dark period.


----------



## Redwood




----------



## Bipedal P 314

Detective Holland "Dutch" Wagenbach from The Shield


----------



## darude11

L. 'nuff said.

And maybe a bit of Lelouch from Code Geass, if I was only a little better in chess, acting slower and could find real way of applying chess strategies into real life.

And I am also mostly described as sarcastic, which INTP is known for lots of sarcasm? I don't know now, I can't remember...


----------



## The Hungry One

This guy.
Because you know we are both so sexy.


----------



## Rediactor

i still have not found a single fictional character who i relate with... But Louisa Gradgrind from Charles Dickens' "The Hard Times" portrays a part of me and my upbringing (not the 'facts facts' part but the lack of emotional/inner growth, not sure i cant explain it well) and i can relate to the main characters 'The death of a salesman' a little. Oh! I forgot calvin and hobbes... The child me, lol!


----------



## Shazzette

Jo March from Little Women, definitely.

I've also been known to feel a lot of empathy for Mr Darcy of Pride and Prejudice.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Mordin Solus from Mass Effect!


----------



## Allwing

Lin from the Wheel of Time serise

Drizzt Do'Urden from R.A. Salvatore's books

Legolas from LOTR


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Word Dispenser said:


> Mordin Solus from Mass Effect!


You are the very model of a scientist Salarian?


----------



## Word Dispenser

BiPedalP314 said:


> You are the very model of a scientist Salarian?


You know it.


----------



## HollyGolightly

Jane Eyre and Hermione Granger


----------



## Sonny

*B.J. Hunnicutt*












> B.J. tended to be much less aggressive in his crusades than Hawkeye, usually preferring to be a quieter voice of reason to his friend. For instance, when Hawkeye tried to print a letter protesting a callous Marine commander's treatment of a Dutch immigrant soldier in the military press, the letter was censored by the commander, and Hawkeye was almost arrested for arguing with the commander about it. B.J., on the other hand, watched the drama from a distance until he calmly suggested that Hawkeye take his letter to the civilian press train in Seoul which is beyond the commander's control, thus frustrating the officer.
> 
> However, Hunnicutt's mild manner did change during his time in Korea. In one episode, he threatened a wounded soldier who attacked Hawkeye in the Swamp by threatening to "break [his] neck". By the end of the series, there was a darker, slightly angrier color to B.J.'s personality, brought on by prolonged separation from his family (particularly his daughter, Erin), heavy drinking, and the overall suffering of war all around him.
> 
> Unlike Trapper John, who was just as much of an extroverted class clown as Hawkeye, B.J. tended to play more of a wry straight man to Hawkeye's antics. However, B.J.'s easy-going manner disguised the fact that he could be an able and devious practical joker in his own right, which was first revealed in the episode "Dear Sigmund," when Dr. Sidney Friedman discovers that B.J. was behind a rash of pranks happening in the camp. In "The Winchester Tapes," Charles is touched by B.J.'s concern over his sudden extreme fluctuations in weight, unaware that B.J. had secretly been substituting his Army pants for ones of different waist sizes. When an amused Hawkeye asked B.J. what was next for Charles, he replied, "Starting tomorrow, he gets taller."


----------



## Tanuchiro

This isn't the only character, but the most recent one I realized I was a bit like.
That would be Sai from Naruto. I borrowed the game from a relative and decided to play Story Mode, which is long as heck, and this guy kind of took the tediousness away since I related to a bunch of things he said and did.


----------



## Planisphere

This explains my life pretty much to a 'T'. I seem a lot like Axel in many ways, and this video shows just how.

I also think of my life as somewhat similar to that of Flick's (A Bug's Life) and Q's (Star Trek). I try to do things and somehow end up earning the ire of everyone around me like Flick, and my motives are similar to Q's - I get a bit of a laugh from seeing everyone's reactions, but I'm only trying to honestly help people improve themselves. Funny that I have to chase some people like Axel does though.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice

Gilda Bessé in Head in the Clouds

My head is always in the clouds yet always striving to become a secret heroine. It's art.


----------



## DouglasMl

_Commander _Adama, from _Battlestar Galactica _(The Original Series), as played by the late Lorne Greene.

As far as I was concerned, the remade series used so much US Navy, and thus primary world.
terminology that I could never believe in the secondary world (galaxy, universe) that the newer
series meant to portray.


----------



## zerocrossing

Orual in _Till We Have Faces_
Elizabeth Bennett in _Pride and Prejudice
_Albus Dumbledore, Hermione Granger, Weasley Twins, and Severus Snape in _Harry Potter_


----------



## Maybe Mercury

Edmund Pevensie from the Chronicles of Narnia.
Edmund Pevensie/Personality - WikiNarnia - The Chronicles of Narnia, C.S. Lewis


----------



## Tristan427

Isaac Clarke of Dead Space.

Walter White of Breaking Bad.

G-man of Half Life.

Altair of Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Playful Proxy

What if I have no idea? I've read plenty, but no one is actually....me. Maybe I don't often read books that have thinkers as the main character (or a thinker in a role that is highly developed enough to actually relate to). If I can't give a proper answer, does that mean my subconscious has no idea what I am?


----------



## Rayos

My favorite fictional characters are usually what you would call Thinkers, they're generally innovative, witty, knowledgable, and maybe a little eccentric. This comes across most visibly in the way the main characters of my writings behave.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Don Quixote. I may have already mentioned this...


----------



## Coburn

Hitler. He is a fictional character, right?


----------



## Aeloria

I'd like to say Locke from Final Fantasy 6, but I'm not that adventurous. It'd be more like Normal Person Number 557 from a convenience store surveillance video.


----------



## L

These characters remind me a little of myself and also traits of what I want that they possess in spades:

L

Sherlock Holmes

Patrick Jane

Itachi Uchiha


----------



## Cryoshakespeare

Light Yagami from the series Death Note I would think.
But less idiotically intelligent. He really seems to have trouble *logically* thinking life out, he's oddly idealistic in comparison to his supposed genius. To be perfectly honest, in my opinion, there are many who could reach his level or close to it if they were simply interested enough (or in his case, depressed enough) to have work as their only hobby.

However I also identify with warmhearted characters.

Everyone has multiple sides. At the moment, my analytical side is simply dominant. Therefore, Light Yagami comes to mind.


----------



## SunFlower27

Actually, none. It might be because I have trust issues...  Protagonists/anti-heroes/whatever, if they're not outright offensive to me, tend to strike me as too bland, or too morally neutral, or just too weak. They either don't know what they stand for, or worse, don't have the guts to stand up for it, or worst of all, don't care enough to stand up for it. I've always been very fiery, so most people strike me as too bland. 

That's probably why I started coming up with my own stories--I couldn't relate strongly enough to the people I was seeing around me, IRL, or in fiction. I relate well to all of my protagonists, and they're all intense, but that intensity can come out very differently in each--the firebrand out to change the world, the wise man of few words, etc. It's not so much a spectacular kind of energy I relate to, but that _intensity_ has to be there in some form. Also, I need to understand, and resonate with, someone's fundamental values. 

Anyway, it seems to be a basic human need to see yourself/your life reflected in fiction, even if it's of your own creation.


----------



## Dissonance

_White_ from The Sunset Limited.


----------



## Fridays

Hahahahahaha :laughing:


----------



## marckos

Knuckles from sonic the hedgehog, Master Shake from Aqua teen hunger force and Raven from Teen Titans.


----------



## Das Brechen

Eric Meyers (Daniel Southworth aka Vergil from Devil May Cry) as the awesome Quantum Ranger! He doesn't believe in teamwork, only in himself. He was never campy or friendly, which made him stand out to me on a kids TV show.


----------



## SunFlower27

Does anyone find that they tend to identify with villains? Not the truly evil ones, and not with the truly bad traits of the not-so-evil ones, but with things like their independence (of thought as well as character) and *realism*/practicality? I'm big on _getting things done_, and oftentimes it's seemed to me that the villain--or the character that was vilified--is the best at this (and I mean for noble purposes, not some psychopath who just does whatever he pleases and treats other people like things, or playthings). Maybe it was because the protagonists are sometimes pushed too aggressively on us as "the good guys"--and you _have __to _accept them as such--but they really don't seem all that impressive or good or capable. Or maybe it's because they can be so annoying and "campy," as Das Brechen said, that a part of you just wants to see them get their fucking teeth knocked out...:angry:


----------



## darude11

Besides (obviously) L maybe a little bit of Itoshiki Nozomu and/or Shikamaru. And the skeleton guy from One Piece. And Jiraiya. The last two excluding perversion.

L - smart detective with logical style of thinking, which includes thinking about "what others are thinking and how are they gonna react".
Itoshiki Nozomu - pessimist, which loves to talk about life lessons as if it was just casual talk. However I only think about suicidical tendencies, and even that lately is more and more rare.
Shikamaru - see L
Skeleton from One Piece - loves to do humor whenever he can. However mostly people are insulted, when I speak funny about them, so only person left is me. Question is - who is last person right? YOHOHOHOHOHO! However I am not pervert.
Jiraya - same as the character above, except that he is also kind of teacher. And I don't write books.


----------



## Beatrice

I feel that I can relate to Rachel Berry from Glee. For example, her
- enthusiasm for school/her grades
- persistent desire to be "the best"
- passion for her hobby
- role as an outsider
- feeling of never being good enough and always making mistakes

When Rachel sang "Get it Right", which was supposed to express her feelings, I realized that those lyrics put my feelings into words. Rachel also seems to be an SJ, which is what I am. My theory is that Rachel's character and I both feel that we have to make up for our mistakes by being the best at what we do.


----------



## LQ9

Fenrir317 said:


> Childhood inspirations:
> Billy Budd from Billy Budd, Sailor (classic ENFP character concept)


Interesting! From what I remember of the film (loved that film) he seemed like an ISFP. I shall have to read the book.


----------



## LQ9

Remus Lupin

except less sad, hopefully

weird that I can't think of any others


Oh, and Mrs. Dalloway, but that's for complicated reasons. I hope throwing a party won't ever make me want to kill myself.


----------



## treeghost

I identify with both Cal and Aron in East of Eden.. pretty much extremes in their world view and actions.


----------



## SpasticReasoN

Ghost dog. Just without all the murdering. I do my murdering in my head.


----------



## cityofcircuits

I relate to ichigo from bleach a lot and goku as well. In their demeanor,attitude.


----------



## MirrorSmile

Neku Sakuraba from The World Ends With You. As he changed his worldview in the game, so did I. But I feel like he's become a better person than I am in the end. XD


----------



## Chris Tchaikovsky

it's a bit embarrassing on my part to want to be a fictional character of the opposite sex, but Lara Croft from Tomb Raider. she's the most introverted figure I know, whose deep-seated passion for archaeology is harmoniously combined with her life aims, also has a strong personality adept to it.


----------



## Sonny

Chris Tchaikovsky said:


> it's a bit embarrassing on my part to want to be a fictional character of the opposite sex, but Lara Croft from Tomb Raider. she's the most introverted figure I know, whose deep-seated passion for archaeology is harmoniously combined with her life aims, also has a strong personality adept to it.


Indy is hurt and unimpressed.


----------



## silhouesque

The mermaid in the story "The Little Mermaid". The original one by Hans Christian Anderson, not the Disney cartoon/movie which is a very different story.


----------



## Mange

Vincent Vega, Lol.


----------



## Raichan

There's recently another character I identify with..I was just watching the show today..and I don't know; something about the character's body language, the way she spoke, how reserved/ guarded she was relates to me.. (Yes I am far more guarded/reserved in real life than it's shown in online writings).. And also the way she's dealt with a female bully lol

It's Rita Shaw of Jane By Design


----------



## RaidenPrime

I've been told again and again that I'm like England from Hetalia. Helps I'm British. XD I look in to what people are saying, and I can totally see it for myself. So. England. Lol.


----------



## violetscarletblue

Daenerys Targaryen because "I do not have a gentle heart".
The people in horrors that survive. Or the ones that hunt them down. *evil grin*


----------



## Plaxico

Clue: he's yellow, bald, and likes donuts.


----------



## PhoenixRises

Well, there's characters you _identify_ with and characters you _aspire_ to be. Some of the ones I identify with I am not necessarily proud of or that thrilled about, and the ones I admire or aspire to be are not necessarily ENFJ. I think some of these have been mentioned before, but oh well. Here goes:

-Holden Caulfield: He's someone who I find extremely loveable, as do many other people--but probably not for the same reasons. The reason why I like and identify with him as a character is his naive and child-like spirit. Despite his best efforts to seem rebellious, older, or sarcastic, one of his primary aspirations is to stop the youth from losing innocence or optimism. I can relate to his lost-in-the-wilderness mentality too...it's as if he has these brilliant thoughts and hopes, but can't find his own place or sense of belonging. I think he's got heart and means well, even though he tends to run into trouble or runs into challenges. I can really identify with his overall story.

-Vesper Lynd: I can definitely identify with the complex layers of this character from the James Bond series. In the film version, her and Bond are on the train sizing one another up, and he nails it: she's both bright and attractive, which means she often tries to attempt to dress more conservatively or act more aggressively/in a masculine nature to counter her beauty (which he says in turn pushes her male counterparts even farther from her.) I too work in a male dominated field and am guilty of exerting myself in the same way she does. She has made it far professionally and has an independent, feisty spirit that does not rely on anyone, although she has long hoped to find a challenging equal upon whom she can depend. She's witty and calculated, and at times has outbursts of intense emotional feelings.

-Batman: Now this is one I _aspire_ to be. He is humble, disciplined, intelligent, ambitious, and just the right amount of badass. I like the darker Christopher Nolan version of Batman, who Christian Bale plays as well-traveled, quirky, and suffering under the weight of his own fears and lost love. I like the idea that he serves the public without glory or desire for attention, and his self control and willpower are beyond impressive (see the climbing/jumping scene from the Pit in Dark Knight Rises, and you'll understand what I mean.) I have always loved Batman ever since I was a little girl...my parents even had to buy more boy's pajamas since they didn't make girl ones  I still have the action figures and graphic novels, although if you knew me in real life you would never guess what a fangirl I am.

-Stephen Daedalus: He's another I identify with, although it's more for the painful experiences he went through in Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man. I still struggle with my own faith and religion, and having read this in high school it still resonates with me and how the creative and questioning side of one's self often conflicts with the constraints of our society (and in my case, my religion.) Growing up in a certain Christian faith means I was often told I could not say or do certain things; the humanist side of me wanted to experience the entirety of life and consequently I've been at an impasse with both sides ever since!


----------



## msholmes

Canon Sherlock Holmes.
I find myself thinking 'that's something I'd do' or 'that sounds like me' often when reading the original stories.

Examples:

"He was quiet in his ways, and his habits were regular. - Nothing could exceed his energy when the working fit was upon him; but now and again a reaction would seize him, and for days on end he would lie upon the sofa in the sitting-room, hardly uttering a word or moving a muscle from morning to night."

"Be frank with me and we may do some good. Play tricks with me, and I'll crush you."


----------



## Nekomata

Darth Vader from Star Wars :3 amassing all that hatred and rage in him until he turned to the darkside in the end... dunno if I can relate to his change of heart at the end though, but I can most certainly relate to being angry and hateful~

Not really sure whom else I can identify with... I need to do research on the subject >_>


----------



## Giga Blender

Julian "Bean" Delphiki from Ender's Shadow series by Orson Scott Card. Highly intelligent problem solver who largely teaches himself and is very intraspective and while outwardly he rarely if ever expresses his emotions those who know him know he absolutely has them and would stake their lives on his loyalty.


----------



## HollyGolightly

Niles from Fraiser


----------



## Feral

I know I'll think of a better one right after I post this, but Jiji from Kiki's Delivery Service is the only one that comes to mind right now. Mostly because of his use of sarcasm and faux excitement. Love his character.


----------



## hulia

Billy Kaplan from YA.
Shinji Ikari.


----------



## crazitaco

Jack Skellington  especially in this song




not so much the emptyness, but the longing for something new and interesting to happen.
also, i can identify with his need to hide from all the attention... (i'm pretty sure he would be an introvert)


----------



## Cerebro

HollyGolightly said:


> Niles from Fraiser


YYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!



volcarona said:


> Billy Kaplan from YA.


I wonder how many people actually know who you're referring to. Young Avengers is a great series. And I can definitely understand how Wiccan would be an ISFJ, in contrast to Tommy's ESTP.
High-five for knowing comic books!:laughing:


----------



## Doll

Jennifer Schecter:


----------



## Type B

Believe it or not, Doug Funnie from the cartoon Doug. He had quite an imagination!


----------



## Kincsem

Obi Wan Kenobi:




-Anna


----------



## PhoenixRises

Oh, I've got another one..!! I heart Mr. Nigel Murray from Bones. He's this twitchy eccentric who rambles and is British and strangely attractive. Unfortunately I think he dies off (haven't finished watching on Netflix) but nonetheless, I identify with his awkwardness. I definitely throw out random facts when I'm nervous and get the same weird looks.


----------



## Mammon

Lucy from Elfen Lied.


----------



## the crow

There's this obscure movie called 'The Crying Game', and the main character is a reluctant terrorist from Belfast. 
I always thought him to be a lot like me. 
I've also always been able to exactly copy almost any accent. 
So here I am, even now, often speaking, for fun, in the hardest-to-copy of all UK accents: Belfast.


----------



## armyofdreamers

I relate with Charlie a lot and see a lot of myself in Sam from The Perks of Being a Wallflower a lot.
I'm not quite sure why, there's just something that about them that resonates.


----------



## LunaWolf

Remus & Severus, Luna mixed from harry potter and 13 from House MD. I'm the sarcasm of house, the loving from wilson and the individuality from 13...... WIERD HAHAHAHAAHAH :laughing: I also feel a bit like phoebe from friends hahahaha


----------



## SkyRunner

Toboe from Wolf's Rain. He's awesome! :kitteh:


----------



## Sinistra Manus

Edward from Twilight. I too sparkle in the sun.


----------



## JoanCrawford

Jesus.


----------



## A Clockwork Alice

Narrator from Fight Club


----------



## Tyrant

Not so sure, but mostly all my friends tell me I remind them of House. I can't say that myself though.

There aren't any fictional characters I can relate to that I know of. It's either because I haven't cared enough to look for a kindred soul, or have simply never come across one. 

I don't have a lot in common with most of the characters I've seen. I find martyrs, patriots, and people who do things based on their beliefs instead of what's sensible, to be very annoying. I also don't have much in common with athletic characters or martial arts masters because I'm a wimp. I don't relate to sensitive, emotional characters either. Charlie from "The Perks of being a Wallflower", for instance, would be an example of a character that I do not identify with.

So I've just done the opposite of naming characters I can relate to. Wonderful.


----------



## MrMagpie

I identify very strongly with literary characters like Mersault from Albert Camus' _The Stranger_ and Mrs. Gertrude Morel from D.H. Lawrence's _Sons and Lovers_.


----------



## DomNapoleon

Jesse Pinkman


----------



## DiamondDays

I'm any of the characters in this magnificent video!


----------



## Darkestblue

Find me a big, heavy, male fictional character who isn't just an idiot, some tough guy, or a jolly guy with a soft heart, and I'll figure out if I identify with him or not.


----------



## Mysteryman

If I had to pick just one, definitly Dean Winchester. I'm a big brother, always protective over my little brother. I never shy away from a fight. I had a rough childhood, losing those I care about at a young age but old enough to vividly remember. People have to dig a while to find out my feelings. I make people laugh but I'm also a guy to never mess with.


----------



## Mysteryman

If I had to pick just one, definitly Dean Winchester. I'm a big brother, always protective over my little brother. I never shy away from a fight. I had a rough childhood, losing those I care about at a young age but old enough to vividly remember and dealing with my family always at each others' throats. People have to dig a while to find out my feelings. I make people laugh but I'm also a guy to never mess with.


----------



## Mange

dodartt said:


> Narrator from Fight Club


the narrator is the main character played by ed norton.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Gryo Zepelli from JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Gyro Zeppeli - JoJo's Bizarre Encyclopedia


----------



## Neitophen

Tyrael (Diablo) - Mainly because both of us share a strong sense of justice.

Edward Elric (FMA) - The majority of his personality resembles to mine.

Eren Jaeger (Shingeki No Kyojin) - His emotional outbursts that he gets are exactly the same as mine.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy




----------



## Lacrimosa

Ginger Foutley from As Told by Ginger. She's just like me, it's pretty creepy.


----------



## rawrmosher

Jiraiya from Naruto, though I'm not QUITE that pervy 
everuthing else though, I can see being similar to me.


----------



## Koboremi

Daria, Dexter, House.


----------



## pastabomber

I relate to America, France, Prussia, and England from Hetalia, Karkat, Cronus, Eridan, Kankri, Sollux, Feferi, Dave, and Jake from Homestuck, Max, Eagle Bomber, and Bomber Elite from Bomberman Generation, and Noah from Total Drama Island~


----------



## omgitsajenny

I identify with Riku from Kingdom Hearts and Loki


----------



## Sixty Nein

I like to think of myself as a combination of Karl from AquaTeen Hunger Force and Nepgear from the Neptunia games.


----------



## bleghc

Johnny Nolan from A Tree Grows in Brooklyn. One of the most important quotes I found resonating with my character:

#1: “Johnny had a hankering after immortality which made him a useless dreamer."


----------



## benoticed

Probably a cross between Daria, Squidward and Lisa Simpson.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

INFP 4w3 at full potential.


----------



## AstralSoldier

Definitely I identify with Cao Pi here from the DYNASTY WARRIORS series. Logical, does not suffer fools GLADLY AT ALL, Very cool to the point of being cold, cunning, intense, brooding, and challenges dogma and tradition of sovereignty during the '3 Kingdoms Period' a historical point in China that had that has the 3 surviving warlords of which the game centers around: Liu Bei (of Shu) Sun Jian (of Wu) and Cao Cao(of Wei) for the sake of China's future being governed democratically rather than under the sovereignty of an emperor. 

Cao Pi is portrayed as an 'anti-hero' because he stands in contrast with the traditional heroes who want to keep China under a sovereignty, (for their own 'heroic/idealistic' perspectives) though Cao Pi realizes in continuing this short-sighted system, the chaos of the 3 Kingdoms Period will only continue because other war lords will rise to cause more chaos.

He prides himself on his intellect, and his continuous desire to prove himself worthy of ruling and being considered the 'Crowned Prince of Wei' but has greater ambitions than just living in the shadow of his father Cao Cao's achievements and riding on his coattails: he wants to make his life from his own two hands (and his righteous blade there lol) and uses his excellent military tactical abilities, and swordplay to get the job done, and he enjoys it, the thrill of battle and executing his plans with precision, and ridding the land of chaos and paving the way for the people to create their own fates is his goal. I'm on board with any person that is willing to create a world where we as the people get to have a hand in our own fate.


----------



## [email protected]

Forrest Gump


----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## Acadia

I can't remember if I've done this before. 

*Arya Stark {ASOIAF / Game of Thrones} *








"I should not be dreaming wolf dreams, the girl told herself...The wolf dreams belonged to Arya of House Stark. Try as she might, though, she could not rid herself of Arya. It made no difference whether she slept beneath the temple or in the little room beneath the eaves with Brusco's daughters, the wolf dreams still haunted her by night."

*Liesel Memminger {The Book Thief}*








"I have hated the words, and I have loved them. And I hope I have made them right." 

*Brigid Vreeland {The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants}*








“The thought of a shower under a ceiling makes me claustrophobic…I think I wasn’t made for houses.”


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

John Flory - Burmese Days, by George Orwell.
Rocket - Cidade de Deus, directed by Fernando Meirelles & Katia Lund.

First one is easy, Flory is an extremely unhappy lonely man trapped in the brutal system of exploitation and oppression that was the British Raj in Burma. He has just one true friend, an Indian Uncle Tom of a doctor; and due to the dynamics of colonialism that friendship is frowned upon and Flory is considered by other Europeans as a ****** lover.

Second one is a bit more tenuous. There's one line Rocket has which hits very close to home: "I was a professor in rolling joints. If only I was the same with girls"


----------



## ECM

Im pretty much a.. hybrid of these two.. 



















x)


----------



## DOGSOUP

My ESFJ apparently thinks I _should _ identify with Castle. I get Yoda and Peter Pan a lot, but lately I've been channeling Maz Kanata. Hm, you see why.


----------



## marigoldran

Itachi from Naruto and Homer Simpson.


----------

